# Seksualiteit > Anticonceptie >  Pil doorslikken

## gabry

Heeft iemand ervaring met het doorslikken van de pil?
Ik slik nu zelf 10 maanden Marvelon zonder stopweek. Al die tijd zonder problemen, nu heb ik een doorbraakbloeding en het is me niet duidelijk of je nu wel of niet een stopweek moet inlassen, de ene zegt van wel en de ander van niet....

----------


## Sylvia93

Hoi Gabry,

Aangezien je nu al 10 maanden lang de pil doorslikt adviseer ik je wel aan om even een stopweek in te lassen. Sowieso is het aan te raden om in het geval van doorslikken een vast patroon aan te houden, bijvoorbeeld 3 maanden doorslikken/stopweek/3 maanden doorslikken etc. Het is niet geheel vreemd dat je nu een doorbraakbloeding krijgt na 10 maanden doorslikken. Even een stopweekje en in het vervolg er een vast patroon tegenaan gooien lijkt mij het best!

Succes

----------


## gabry

Hoi Sylvia,
Ik heb inmiddels besloten een stopweek in te lassen idd. Omdat mijn lichaam zelf aangeeft dat het tijd is om te stoppen, ik blijf vloeien en dit lijkt me ook het verstandigst.
Maar er is veel onduidelijkheid over op internet. Ik had ook nog een mail gestuurd naar mijn apotheek met dezelfde vraag en die raadde me idd hetzelfde aan. Ik heb ook verschillende berichten gelezen van vrouwen die pas een stopweek inlassen op het moment dat ze een doorbraakbloeding krijgen, erg verwarrend allemaal. In elk geval bedankt voor je advies!

----------


## Oki07

Mijn collega slikt al jaren door. Na 5 á 6 maanden last ze een stopweek in en that's it. Haar huisarts heeft gezegd dat dit prima kan.

----------


## Agnes574

Ik slik ook de pil al jaren door; om het half jaar of bij een doorbraakbloeding las ik een stopweek in ....

----------


## gabry

tja, dat spreekt mij eerlijk gezegd ook het meest aan, wachten op een doorbraakbloeding en dan een stopweek...ik vind het namelijk heerlijk _n i e t_ ongesteld te worden, en vooral, waar het mij om ging dat ik meer in balans ben, zowel lichamelijk als geestelijk.

----------


## Sylvia93

Hoi Gabry,

Haha ik ken het gevoel. Ik slik hem ook al heel lang door. Ik wordt altijd behoorlijk ziek tijdens de menstruatie en vind het dan ook heerlijk om gewoon door te slikken!
Ik heb zelf tot nu toe nog nooit last gehad van een doorbraakbloeding maar meestal stop ik zelf ook na ongeveer een halfjaar. Ik voel meestal vantevoren aan wanneer ik té lang aan het doorslikken ben! Maar een vast ritme qua slikken is wel het meest aan te raden! (al hou ik me daar zelf ook niet helemaal aan hoor  :Wink: )

Groetjes Sylvia

----------


## gabry

Hoi Sylvia,

Ja ik vind het een uitvinding, ben nu bijna klaar met de stopweek, wat ben ik blij dat ik dit niet meer elke maand heb zeg!!! Pfff.
Je zegt dat je aanvoelt dat je hem te lang doorslikt, kun je uitleggen, wat je dan voelt?

Groetjes Gabry

----------


## Sylvia93

Hoi Gabry,

Als ik te lang mn pil doorslik krijg ik opeen geven moment last van buikpijnen. Ook ga ik het merken tijdens de seks dan wordt het heel gevoelig. Als ik daar last van ga krijgen weet ik dat het weer tijd is om een stopweekje te houden! 

Groetjes Sylvia

----------


## gabry

Oke, dat heb ik inderdaad ook gemerkt, dus een half jaar zou misschien beter zijn ja.
In elk geval bedankt voor je advies!
Groetjes Gabry

----------


## Elisabeth9

Ik kan wel merken dat jullie jonger zijn. :Stick Out Tongue:  ...Dit was op jullie leeftijd in "mijn tijd" ondenkbaar dat je de pil zo lang doorslikt....ongelooflijk, ik weet niet wat ik hoor eigenlijk...ik slikte wel eens door maar niet langer dan 2 a 3 maanden en dan liet ik het maar komen...kwam ook dat ik desondanks toch een harde buik en een opgezwollen gevoel kreeg dus dan wil je gewoon stoppen met die hormonen...misschien ligt het er ook aan welke pil je slikt....ik heb ook eens een pil geslikt die heel vriendelijk was voor je lichaam maar die kon je maar 10 to 14 dagen doorslikken, niet langer...jammer dat het toen nog niet zo bekend was...je onder ging gewoon al je ellendige klachten...wat vreselijk jammer eigenlijk....

nou succes dan maar weer meiden...ik ben gestopt in december 2010 en kwam nu versneld terecht in de Menopauze....pffffffffffff holimoosie kloten.... :Stick Out Tongue: .. :Big Grin:  .vooral die opvliegers, maar gelukkig zijn jullie daar nog lang niet aan toe.....

----------


## Oki07

Voor mij was Qlaira een ideale pil. Het zijn verschillende pillen in een strip. De laatste twee zijn nep en dan krijg je normaal een bloeding. Ik hoorde echter bij de 10% die helemaal niet meer ongesteld werd. Heerlijk!
Vanwege pigmentvlekken heb ik nu een koperspiraal; kijken of geen hormonen effect heeft. Zo niet, ga ik weer aan Qlaira. Ook trouwens, als mijn menstruatie te heftig blijkt te zijn.

----------


## Agnes574

Voor mij was Diane35 jarenlang een goede pil ... sinds anderhalf jaar ben ik overgestapt op Deso20 ... deze kost voor een héél jaar evenveel als voor 3 maanden Diane35, dus ben overgestapt ivm de kosten en ben even goed met deze pil  :Wink:

----------


## gabry

@ Elisabeth,
Ik moet zeggen dat ik het in het begin ook best een beetje eng vond, en de eerste 2 maanden was ik ook wel een beetje opgezet, en gevoelige borsten, maar dat werd al snel minder en toen was het zalig! Ik was het eigenlijk gewoon zat om al 28 jaar elke maand die schommelingen te ervaren en me 2 weken per maand redelijk "normaal" te voelen.Voordat ik de pil slikte was mijn menstruatie niet te harden ik was werkelijk een week ziek. Opvliegers hoop ik nog niet te krijgen, ik ben nu 40 dus hoop nog wat jaartjes te kunnen genieten van deze stabiliteit, 2 keer per jaar ongesteld is te doen...
Jammer inderdaad voor jullie generatie (ik zag op je profiel je leeftijd) dat dit niet eerder bekend en verantwoord was.

@ Sylvia,
Je zegt dat je stopt na ongeveer een half jaar, bedoel je dan ook echt 6 maanden of 6 strips?

----------


## Agnes574

Ik slik een half jaar door ... niet 6 strips  :Wink: .
Maar soms is het 5 maanden, soms 7 ... wat het beste aanvoelt!

Syl, wat jij??

----------


## Sylvia93

@ Ag,

Ja idd bij mij is dat ook zo, dus niet 6 strips maar echt een half jaar. Soms iets langer soms iets korter, ligt er echt aan wanneer ik last ga krijgen! Ik slik overigens de Microgynon 30 dit is gewoon een lichte pil, en de huisarts heeft mij ook voorgelicht dat het doorslikken hiermee geen probleem is!  :Smile:

----------


## kor295

Ik heb dit discussie verwezen naar mijn vriendin en die vond het uiteraard interessant om te lezen en informatief.

----------

